# Whats your "go" bag?



## thestruggle (Nov 5, 2010)

What's a "go bag"? Do you have one ready?

A "go bag" is an emergency pack you prepare now, just in case you'll need it later, and hope you never do. Inside you put the little things you'll need to survive if you ever need to just "go". It's often also called a "bug out bag" or BOB. 

I don't know if anyone has talked about this topic much before in the past (a search doesn't show anything). I'm new here (and am really happy I found this!)

For people facing divorce and separation this might be a useful topic. People who are into 'survival' topics like the outdoors, camping, and disaster preparedness often discuss this. Some of the postings here seem to be from people who are considering leaving home, or might need to very soon. 

Your 'go bag' is ready for when WTSHTF (when the $H|+ hits the fan). If your spouse is an abuser, or a poor tempered alcoholic, then you might need to take the kids and get away in a moment. 
Are you prepared for when disaster happens (or is about to?).

Some hard core militants write about packing hardware like four weapons and a dozen ammo clips. What we should focus on is the basic essentials like money, food, water, first aid, creature comforts, info, tools and so on. There is no one single perfect way to prepare your Go Bag. You need to think about what you'll want. There are some useful essentials to have for survival, for example to start: 

- lighter / matches
- knife
- flashlight
- water bottle
- multi tool
- notebook and pen
- cellphone and charger
- spare plastic bag
- warm change of clothes


There are plenty of lists and examples online:
Example list 1
Example 2


----------



## geo (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll bite, Don't really have a bag but I keep my travel trailer stocked up with food,clothes etc.. just grab a few items from house important papers,photos,guns. and I can be gone in about 5 minutes. I live in a forest and have had to evacuate 2 times in last 12yrs..


----------

